# Filling out UK Spouse Visa Application online (from US) - Sponsor Question?



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm filling out my online application for the Spouse visa. My spouse is my sponsor (or so I've assumed... he's a UK citizen by birth, I'm a US citizen). I'm on the Sponsor Details section, so I've put all his info in, but when I get to the part about What is Their Relationship to You? There is not HUSBAND as an option! What am I missing here?

Trying to finish this up so if anyone has any suggestions, I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

You have to put 'other relative' and qualify in the additional information section.


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks very much for the response!


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> You have to put 'other relative' and qualify in the additional information section.


Will this be sufficient for qualifying?

Sponsor details
What is their relationship to you?
Other relative.
My sponsor XXXXX is my husband. / fiancee, partner in other's cases/

Or do we need more explanation?


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

I had exactly the same problem but i did as ive been advised by joppa and members here..

Other relative and just explain at the end of te page


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Karra said:


> Will this be sufficient for qualifying?
> 
> Sponsor details
> What is their relationship to you?
> ...


Which one is he? He can't be all 3. Just something like: Re question XX sponsor is my husband.


----------



## rapaterson (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm having an issue with the site as well. I am a US citizen applying in the US. When I select the form I want to apply online for, I get an error saying this page is no longer here. But when I uses the option for helping me find a form, I don't get the right one and it asks me to book an appointment time in the UK. Any suggestions? So confused....


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Very confusing I know and many of us had the same problem.

Unfortunately, something is wrong on the forum and I cannot post the link but google visa4uk and you will get to the correct page.


----------

